# My beautiful Lacy is gone.



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

This morning, Lacy lost her battle with cancer. In the past 48hrs the tumor seemed to grow to a huge size and late Thursday night when I was doing the final wash for the day I notice these big mean looking absesses. They broke open late yesterday and a bloody fluid began oozing and then dripping out of her. I called the vet but there was no way I could get her there until this morning. I upped her pain meds to as much as I could and as I sat here last night with her, she was in so much discomfort. She looked at me with pleading eyes and I gave her anouther 25 mg of deramaxx. All I could do was hug her and tell her I'm sorry.

This morning we took her into the vet's office and she seemed more ready, she even took liver treats that I gave her out of the DR's goodie jar which she would never do before. I think she knew. I held her in my arms as the vet gave her the sedative and we told her about how much we loved her and how she would soon be with Tucker and Palla and that we would come there too in 'a little while'. DH told her about the fishing there and again how much we loved her. When the vet administered the second shot I felt her leave. I know she did because a part of my heart went with her. 

We brought her home and she now rest under the tree beside Tucker her mate and Palla her favorite pup. God speed my wonderful Lacy, I'll miss you till the end of eternity, and I'll love you twice as long.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh Sandra, I'm so sorry to see this. Even knowing that day is coming, and probably soon - it really doesn't prepare you, does it? :hugs:


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

:rip: Lacy

I'm sorry for such a loss


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

*im so sorry*



Crabtree said:


> This morning, Lacy lost her battle with cancer. In the past 48hrs the tumor seemed to grow to a huge size and late Thursday night when I was doing the final wash for the day I notice these big mean looking absesses. They broke open late yesterday and a bloody fluid began oozing and then dripping out of her. I called the vet but there was no way I could get her there until this morning. I upped her pain meds to as much as I could and as I sat here last night with her, she was in so much discomfort. She looked at me with pleading eyes and I gave her anouther 25 mg of deramaxx. All I could do was hug her and tell her I'm sorry.
> 
> This morning we took her into the vet's office and she seemed more ready, she even took liver treats that I gave her out of the DR's goodie jar which she would never do before. I think she knew. I held her in my arms as the vet gave her the sedative and we told her about how much we loved her and how she would soon be with Tucker and Palla and that we would come there too in 'a little while'. DH told her about the fishing there and again how much we loved her. When the vet administered the second shot I felt her leave. I know she did because a part of my heart went with her.
> 
> We brought her home and she now rest under the tree beside Tucker her mate and Palla her favorite pup. God speed my wonderful Lacy, I'll miss you till the end of eternity, and I'll love you twice as long.


 

im so sorry  i personally almost started crying.. :teary: loosing someone so close tears you apart, specially when its your best friend, rest in peace Lacy :rip:


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I am so very sorry. If it is any consolation, you did the best you could. You were strong and put her welfare first before your own feelings. The last face she saw was your's. You released her from her pain. When the time came for my Chessie, the vet came to meet me, he told me "This is the last thing you can do for her". A Sioux Indian lady who always liked Chessie, told me that their belief is that when we have taken good care of our pets, when it comes our time to die, they are waiting for us to take lead us into heaven. I do take comfort from the "Rainbow Bridge" - especially the part where the dogs are healthy and young and enjoying life, but are waiting for us. That's where your Lacy is now, she is healthy and strong, and she is waiting for you.


----------



## EdwardDrapkin (May 24, 2010)

RIP Lacy, it sounds like you were a wonderful animal. Crabtree, I wish you the best in your mourning and it sounds like you're taking it well.

Sorry so much for your loss.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am so sorry for you, Sandra.
May Lacy be met by Tucker and Palla, Chance and Brandy and they all run pain free and happy to be together.


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Sandra

So sorry about Lacy. She's probably romping with Poohbear and the others now. She'll be looking down at you with all the love you gave her during her time on this earth. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.

Rest peacefully Lacy.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am sooo sorry for your loss. I bet she was a wonderful companion. She will be missed and she knows you loved her here.

Rest In Paradise Lacy :halogsd:


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i cry with you sandra. bless her heart. bless her heart. i'm so sorry, take care.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I"m very sorry for you loss. RIP, Lacy! Once again, be whole and cancer free. Be young, free and happy. :wub:


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Even though we know they're ready, we never are. I'm so sorry for your loss

:rip: Lacy


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Sandra I am so very very sorry for your loss. Rest In Peace dearest Lacy xx


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. This brought me to tears reading this morning. I am sure you both loved each other very much. Be comforted by the fact that you will see her again some day and she is no longer in pain now. :hugs:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very sorry for your loss( hugs to you all


----------



## patti (Apr 7, 2010)

I am so very sorry..


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

so sorry.


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Lacy. 

I love this forum because you can learn so much info, but everytime I read about losing a loved one, it makes me cry.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. My deepest sympathies are with you. RIP Lacy


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

My sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Later that evening we went to take everyone out for a walk down the road and Lacy had to come. Suddenly she started to run, no where in paticular, she just ran and played like it was the last time she ever would, and it was.
Today I'm looking at her empty bed and the only thing that comes to mind is "I hurt so, but I can't follow you right now" I miss her so much.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I've been so upset I just realized now that due to my editing and trying to add the pic, only half of what I wrote appeared in the above post. I guess I'm closer to loosing it then I thought.

"For the last two weeks Lacy has been sticking very close to me to the point of not wanting to be alone for even a minute. If I had to go outside she would slip out the back door to be with me.
Finally yesterday I had to go out to feed the chicks and when I looked back she was sitting there with the saddest expression. As if to say "I hurt so, and I can't follow you right now. Can't you stay?"
Later that evening we went to take everyone out for a walk down the road and Lacy had to come. Suddenly she started to run, no where in paticular, she just ran and played like it was the last time she ever would, and it was.
Today I'm looking at her empty bed and the only thing that comes to mind is "I hurt so, but I can't follow you right now, I wish you could have stayed." I miss her so much.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I don't know you or Lacy, but I'm crying and bleeding for you. Your pain is breaking my heart. I wish you strength in you time of pain.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

My sympathies to you and your family. It sounds like Lacy was a very special and much loved lady.


----------



## txbwj (May 2, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Lacy. Remember she is at the bridge, and taking care of the others until the times comes to see them again.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Reading your post brought tears to my eyes.  May Lacy rest in peace.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

So sorry, I too have tears streaming down my face....take care.


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

I'm so sorry.... it's so hard loosing them. Lacy sounds like she was a wonderful girl and I feel for you. 

My thoughts are with you.

Tanja


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss..

dawn


----------

